
Nintendo Stock Spikes on Launch of Pokemon GO - joezydeco
http://data.cnbc.com/quotes/7974.T-JP
======
ClassyJacket
Does Nintendo really have that much to do with this? Pokemon Go is developed
by Nitantic, and aren't the rights to Pokemon owned by The Pokemon Company? Is
it just because Nintendo owns a large portion of The Pokemon Company, or does
Nintendo themselves directly profit from this game?

~~~
ihsw
This is a good question -- my impression is that Niantic is assumed to have
used existing Ingress tech that they jointly manage with Nintendo. The Pokemon
Company handles marketing and licensing and not much else.

Nintendo does have a lot of capable staff and I wouldn't be surprised if there
are a few dozen tech folks at the center of this, between Nintendo, Niantic,
and Google, that are excited to make this game a success. This kind of tech
talent cross-pollination is good for everybody involved and Nintendo's stock
price growth is a reflection of this.

